# windows styles?



## blubber (3. November 2003)

Hi,

hab mir grad eben im smalltack forum den Thread "Eure Desktops" angeschaut, und hab da ein paar Windows Desktops gesehen, die richtig stylisch aussahen 
Nun würd ich meinen Desktop auch gerne etwas aufpeppen, und frage daher, wo man sich andere Style's besorgen kann. Das ganze sollte natürlich Free sein.

bye

p.s. für win2k


----------



## Sinac (3. November 2003)

Entweder mit Themes oder mit nem Programm dafür, z.B. Window Blinds.
Oder nimm KDE, da kannste das auch richtig hübsch machen =)


----------



## Erpel (3. November 2003)

Style XP ist sehr beliebt [ich weiß leider nicht ob das auch für 2000 geht, wozu sollte man das schön schlanke desing dieses Betriebssystems so verschandeln sollen?]
@blubber: und was ist mit Gnome ?

Ach verflixt, die letzte Zeile sollte natürlich heißen @ sinac


----------



## blubber (3. November 2003)

Hi,

KDE ? Gnome ? Sind das nicht die Linux Oberflächen?

bye


----------



## SilentWarrior (3. November 2003)

Du hast's erfasst!


----------



## blubber (3. November 2003)

Ja supi, und was soll mir das jetzt für mein win2k bringen?


----------



## Erpel (3. November 2003)

Das war nur als Witz gemeint.


----------



## Christian Fein (3. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von blubber _
> *Ja supi, und was soll mir das jetzt für mein win2k bringen?  *



nichts, soll dir nur sagen, wenn du ein schönes Betriebssystem willst,
deinstalliere Windows!


----------



## blubber (3. November 2003)

Ihr seid mir so helden  
Nungut, werd mal nach dem WindoBlinds suchen, oder mit der aktuellen Oberfläche weiterleben....danke soweit 

bye


----------

